# Westbranch Sportmens Predator hunt



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Hunt was cold with deep snow but the 40 hunters managed to kill a few--Hunt started Thus night and went till Sun at 2pm--7 Coyote 1 Bobcat 1 Red fox which was a very pretty Cherry Red were taken----No critters were called they just weren't responding all kills were taken on Bait---A lady Predator Hunter took her first coyote she was very excited . A Big Male {33.5lbs]-------At one place I was Calling it was -27 and the snow was over my nee's----I didn't stay in that area for long . Was a fun Hunt but tough going- LOL I wore my Skunk Hat to the check-in --- Hey it was warm LOL next time maybe I'll get something and the hat can stay in the truck* :biggrin: * Here's a few pic's of the kills-----------------------------------------skip*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like fun that is a good looking fox thanks for posting


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's some tough sledding, for sure.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok we need pics of you in the skunk hat!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a great time, I didn't see a campfire going, thanks for sharing Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like fun Skip ! but you can keep that -27 and yeah I need a skunk hat to represent this whole year !!


----------

